# Jesse's Mini-L Anubias Adventure



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey planted tank people,

I've been planning this tank for a while now and have finally gotten all the pieces to put it together(almost). Ever since i laid eyes on my first ADA aquarium. I've always wanted one so I purchased a Mini L online. The tank is only 8.5 gallons but is a perfect nano sized tank.

I really wanted to go low tech so I would'nt have to pay much attention to it and yet it would still look appealing. This was a job for my favourite plant the Anubias.

Plants:



 Anubias barteri 'Petite'
 Anubias barteri 'Nana'
 Anubias barteri var. 'round leaf'
 Christmas moss
 Needle Leaf Java Fern


For my critters I am only going to be keeping shrimp.
I have 50 fire reddish shrimps waiting for the tank to mature a little.

Equipment:



 Eheim 2213
 Aquatic Magic Lily Pipes
 Archaea 27W Power Compact Light Fixture
 Pfertz

1. New tank arrives










2. Hardscape in!










3. Tease shot










4. Day 1










5. Almost 3 months of growth










6. 5 months?










I still need to buy my substrate which is going to be natural looking sand as i opted out of using my aqua soil since its not needed and the cycle time is a tad long.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Excellent use of anubias

ADA Nile sand looks great with DW and dark leaved low light plants like Anubia and Java fern. One of the small bags is plenty for the footprint of a mini-L.


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Might have to order some of that online when i get my ramhorns!


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Updated:


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

skrapsessej said:


> Updated:


This may be one of the best layouts that I've ever seen on the site. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

So here are some pictures of the tank at almost 3 months in.



















When i first started the tank i had a ton of anubias but 95% of them died off to that weird anubias rotting disease which really pissed me off. I have just added a bunch last week while also adding christmas moss ss tiles. The java fern is growing well and spreading and the moss is also grown in a lot. The moss on the left side floated up so it was recently re-tied down. 

In the tank I now have tons of fire red shrimp, around 8 CBS 's' and 1 spotted rasbora to keep the scuds away.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

What a beautiful tank, the simplicity creates an incredible elegance. I love it


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Rockin' the sand, man. Such a sharp, clean tank. Keep it up.


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Liking your photography there especially the bw


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

fplata said:


> What a beautiful tank, the simplicity creates an incredible elegance. I love it





meowschwitz said:


> Rockin' the sand, man. Such a sharp, clean tank. Keep it up.





dannylc said:


> Liking your photography there especially the bw


Thanks for all the positive feedback guys. Much appreciated.

Anything you think i could add or take away to improve?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

One of the nicest tanks I've seen in a while. so crisp and clean. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great nano.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Is that weeping moss on the right? Sure looks like two different types of moss in there.


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Is that weeping moss on the right? Sure looks like two different types of moss in there.


The right branch is weeping and everything else is christmas.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks really great. Loving the hardscape and the way the moss is filling in.


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

UPDATE:


----------



## javajaws (Sep 4, 2005)

First time I've seen this tank...REALLY nice!

There's something very elegant about some driftwood, sand, and anubias. Many people just throw plants everywhere and don't understand the value of whitespace in an aquascape.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Something magical about the use of simple plants. Anubias, java fern and java moss really make a nice scape in any tank. Good job. roud:


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazing, I love how simple but detailed it looks! I'm trying to go for that sort of substrateless-plants/center driftwood look as well; I could only hope to create something half as awesome as yours. What substrate are you using? Is it just sand (what kind)? I love that color/blend.


----------



## skrapsessej (Sep 2, 2011)

javajaws said:


> First time I've seen this tank...REALLY nice!
> 
> There's something very elegant about some driftwood, sand, and anubias. Many people just throw plants everywhere and don't understand the value of whitespace in an aquascape.


Thanks man!



freph said:


> Something magical about the use of simple plants. Anubias, java fern and java moss really make a nice scape in any tank. Good job. roud:


^All my favourite plants, thanks!


battered said:


> Amazing, I love how simple but detailed it looks! I'm trying to go for that sort of substrateless-plants/center driftwood look as well; I could only hope to create something half as awesome as yours. What substrate are you using? Is it just sand (what kind)? I love that color/blend.


Company called GeoSystems, Natural White Sand. Thanks!


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

Great looking aquascape!


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

How about an update?
I'm trying to copy this style for my 12" cube.


----------

